# concrete block



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

You will need a saw, skill saw will work but gas powered concrete saw will be better (here you can rent them). Diamond blade is better but abrasive disk will work (here you can rent the blade too). Some sort of pry bar with a flat tip that will enter the saw kerf. A hammer and a cold chisel will almost surely find something to do. A good dust respirator, concrete dust is bad for you and you will make a lot of it. You will want to make vertical cuts along the webs of the blocks so that when you pry the piece out it exposes the opening in the block. Some exploration at first to find out just where the webs are may be necessary. Angle the cuts a little so the piece doesn't hang up on the way out. Then pry the piece out with the bar. If it doesn't want to come a little tap with the hammer may help.

The obvious-
Protect yourself from falling. Those saws will kick back sometimes, 25 feet of exposure complicates this. A tie on the saw will protect it from falling (it's expensive). A tie on you will keep you from falling (you're irreplaceable).

You are probably going to drop stuff, make sure that spectators are safely away.

If the lift has stabilizers use them.

I expect that all this sawing and hammering may raise the anxiety of the bees but I leave that to you, having no real experience with bees myself.

You will have to add to the above inventory those things necessary to contain and subdue the bees.

Good luck-
Bill


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. don't think I'll be able to get in there with a big cut off saw though


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Figuring out exactly where the hive is will be the trick. I would probably bust holes with a regular sized hammer until I found the hive. I hope you priced it high enough that you are happy to do it.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

priced it high enough it's hard to say no. I'll tell ya afterwards if I'm happy with it


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

why couldn't ya drill holes with masonary bit to find them ,plus if ya drill 2 or 3 holes in middle of block sections they will break fairly easy it would be alot less dust,noise, vibration and manual labor.just a thought


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

mrqb said:


> why couldn't ya drill holes with masonary bit to find them ,plus if ya drill 2 or 3 holes in middle of block sections they will break fairly easy it would be alot less dust,noise, vibration and manual labor.just a thought


was thinkin along them lines myself


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Why not just do a screen cone trap out and avoid damage all together... or is time of the essence for this customer


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

kbenz said:


> It's too far away and would be very difficult to do a trap out. ?


from original post


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Just my thoughts.
+ $$$ for the job
- high risk job.
- fork lift, concrete wall, cement saw, potential for being off-balance.
- broken arm, leg or whatever
- loss of income now and in the future.
- this one job could prevent you from working your own bees.
I think the negatives out weigh the positives.
You can buy a lot of package bees or nucs instead of hospitilization bills.
I would pass on this situation.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Also, liability if the unexpected happens.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with BEES4U, and cg3. Even with years of experience, I would likely pass on this one, considering the parameters you gave for the cutout.

cchoganjr


----------



## dixiebeeco (May 3, 2011)

Concur with Cleo,
Last summer I took on a second story removal from behind the brick on the ladies house, and will not do it again. Scaffolding, sledge hammer, sawzaw, prybars, etc and 2 days to complete the removal. No Fun by yourself and I would recommend having a helper if you decide to take it on.


----------

